# [OT] flackernder Monitor durch waschmaschine

## sarahb523

Hi @all

ich hab ein recht ungewöhnliches Problem. Es hat zwar nicht mit gentoo zu tuen, aber da hier doch vermehrt schlaue Köpfe mitlesen, hoffe ich das hier jemand eine Lösung für mich hat.

Also mein Zimmer ist genau neben dem Badezimmer meines Nachbarn. Der Monitor steht anscheinend genau hinter der Waschmaschine die auf der anderen Seite der wand in dem Bad steht. Tja das Problem ist das diese bei hohen Umdrehungen soviel Strahlung aussendet, das mein Monitor zu flackern beginnt. Da ich mir nicht unbedingt einen neuen Monitor kaufen möchte, suche ich eine Lösung wie ich meinen Monitor vor dieser Strahlung schützen kann. Mal abgesehen davon das es schon ziemlich nervig ist wenn man gerade total am arbeiten ist und auf einmal flackert der Monitor in einer Frequenz das man da nicht mehr hinschauen kann ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen. Das einfachste wäre sicher meinen Monitor umzustellen, allerdings geht das nicht, da ich mir erst neue Möbel gekauft hab und das passt eben alles nur genauso rein wie es im Augenblicksteht.

Weiß jemand Rat? Danke!

ciao

Sarah

----------

## theche

Hallo!

Hört sich ja lustig an, kann aber sehr nerven denk ich mal.

Allgemein kann man EM-Wellen durch Faraday-Käfige fernhalten. Bring doch mal ein wenig Alufolie um deinen Monitor an  :Smile: 

[edit]

noch ne Idee: könnte es sein, dass die Störungen über euer Stromnetz übertragen werden? Dann solltest du dir ne andere Phase suchen. Aber da du beschrieben hast, dass sich das Problem durch umsetzten des Monitors vermeiden lässt glaub ich das eher nicht.

*überleg* Was bitte kann bei einer Waschmaschine EM-Wellen produzieren? Das will mir nicht so ganz in den Kopf.

----------

## beejay

Ich kenne das Problem, allerdings ist es bei mir an der Arbeit keine Waschmaschine, sondern ein Notstromaggregat. Alle sechs Monate wenn das gute Stück sich im Testbetrieb beweisen muss, flackert der Bildschirm wie verrückt. Einzige Lösung des Problems wäre, den Monitor oder die Waschmaschine umzustellen. Wirklich dämpfen lässt sich das Feld nicht. (Wobei ich mir unter Umständen mal Gedanken über eine neue Waschmaschine machen würde ... weil..normal is das nicht  :Wink:  )

----------

## theche

dann sieht deine Lösungsidee so aus, dass sarahb523 ihrem Nachbar eine neue Waschmaschine kauft oder höflich fragt, ob dieser diese umstellt?

----------

## beejay

 *theche wrote:*   

> dann sieht deine Lösungsidee so aus, dass sarahb523 ihrem Nachbar eine neue Waschmaschine kauft oder höflich fragt, ob dieser diese umstellt?

 

Lies nochmal genauer, das war nicht der einzige gemachte Vorschlag.

----------

## treor

hi

kauf dir im baumarkt ein drahtnetz und schraube, tacker oder sonwas es hinter dem monitor an die wand. ich denk mal so 1.5x1.5 meter sollte langen. 

dann entfernst du (falls es ein lackiertes netz/gitter) ist an einer stelle den lack und lötest da nen draht an. den draht fürst du zu einer heitzung und lötest ihn da an. dafür musst du allerdings auch an der heizung an einer winzigen stelle den lack entfernen (am besten mit sandpapier). 

und damit es nicht so hässlich aussieht hängst du am besten nen poster über das drahtnetz/gitter.

nimm am besten ein etwas engmaschigeres netz. (so nen cm druchmesser).

cu treor

ps. alternativ kannst du auch nen drahtkäfig der nach vorne hinoffen ist um den monitor bauen und den käfig dann erden. lässt sich allerdings nicht so gut tarnen wie das netz an der wand.

pss. alternativ zum an die heizung löten, kannst du das kabelende unter einer der schräubchen von deinem pc gehäuse festklemmen

[edit]

 *theche wrote:*   

> *überleg* Was bitte kann bei einer Waschmaschine EM-Wellen produzieren? Das will mir nicht so ganz in den Kopf.

 

in der waschmachiene steckt nen ziemlich starker elektromotor. allerdings sollten die em wellen von dem motor durch das geerdete gehäuse der WaMa abgefangen werden.... vieleicht hat der nachbar aus irgendeinem grund ne kaputte erdung oder die rückseite des gehäuses aufgeflext ? aber warum sollte er das gehäuse aufflexen ? *ggg*

[/edit]

----------

## ZX-81

Hier geht es nicht um hochfrequente EM-Wellen, sondern um niederfrequente Magnetfelder wie sie viel grosse Elektromotoren und Generatoren erzeugen. Kenne das Problem z.B. von Strassenbahnen die nahe am Büro vorbeifahren. Anfällig dafür sind nur Röhrenmonitore. Mit vertretbarem Aufwand sind solche Felder nachträglich wohl nicht abzuschirmen (Alufolie oder Drahtgitter bringen nichts, bei der Konstruktion des Motors könnte man sie vielleicht vermeiden). Ich sehe nur zwei Möglichkeiten: TFT oder Zwangspause wenn die Waschmaschine läuft.

----------

## treor

mh ... wenn das mit dem gitter bei niederfrequenten magnetwellen nichts hift ... sollte dann nicht ein dünnes stahlblech helfen? wie jeder schon in der schule lernt sind magnetlinien in sich geschlossen und werden durch metalle besser geleitet als durch luft --> die auf das blech treffenden feldlinien würden durch das blech fließen und zurück zum motor kehren --> dadruch würde hinter dem blech eine art "schatten" entstehen. (die über und unter dem blech durchgehenden linien hätten eine zu schwache krümmung um den monitor noch erreichen zu können)

oder hab ich da irgendwo nen denkfehler drinn ?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

Um erst mal herauszufinden ob es Strahlung vom Kabel oder Strahlung direkt durch die Wand ist, solltest du ein Verlängerungskabel nehmen und en Monitor im Zimmer nebenan anstecken ist das geflacker weniger geworden kommt die Störung über das Stromkabel und das läßt sich filtern. Wenn sich nichts ändert Dann schließ ich mich ZX81 fast an.

@ZX81 

Ein Elektromotor ist nicht wirklich mit einer Straßenbahn zu vergleichen da EM Wellen vom Schleifer ausgelöst werden.

Und im Fall der Mannheimer Straßenbahn 750V Gleichstrom müßen 40 Tonnen Straßenbahn bewegt werden. Die Sendeleistung des Schleifers ist um einigers höher. Außerdem ist um den Schleifer kein Metallkasten wie bei der Waschmaschine.

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Fauli

Benutze doch einfach den Takyon Radial Verstärker! Der saugt nämlich alle Feldphotonen auf.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

gibts nicht genau die ganzen EU- und Deutschland-Vorschriften zur EMV (Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit), um sowas zu vermeiden. Also evtl. mal den Nachbarn auf seine "Strahlenkanone" ansprechen.  :Wink: 

Auf der anderen Seite könnte es natürlich schwer sein, starke Motoren zu bauen, bei denen kein Magnetfeld nach außen dringt. Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass niederfrequente (50 Hz, weil Stromnetz) EM-Felder ziemlich schwer abzuschirmen sind.

ChrisM

----------

## sarahb523

Danke für die vielen interessanten Anregungen. Ich werde wohl erstmal versuchen den Monitor via Verlängerung an eine Dose im anderen Zimmer anschließen. Dort steht übrigends schon ein Rechner (der meines Freundes) und der hat diese Probleme nicht. Allerdings ist er auch ca. 5-6 meter von der Waschmaschine entfernt. Mein Monitor steht hat einen Abstand von weniger als 1 meter von der Strahlenquelle. Wenn das mit Alufolie was bringt werd ich wohl die Drathnetz Variante probieren, denn das kann ich auch gleich zur Pin-/Magnetwand umfunktionieren.

Sarah

----------

## psyqil

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Benutze doch einfach den Takyon Radial Verstärker! Der saugt nämlich alle Feldphotonen auf. 

 Funktioniert der denn überhaupt ohne Vereintes-Feld-Umformer?

----------

## slick

Man braucht doch nur die Takyonen-Kapsel wenn ich das richtig verstehe. 

 *http://www.donata-versand.de/tachionen/t-1_4.html wrote:*   

> Wie und wovor schützt die Takyonenkapsel: 
> 
> Die TAU CAP wurde nicht konstruiert, um sich gegen die relativ harmlosen Strahlungen von Ultraviolettem Licht, X- und Gamma-Strahlen zu schützen. Diese benötigen einen Masse-zu-Masse Schutz oder physikalische Schilde. Die Takyonen wurden entwickelt, um die Menschen vor den schädlichen Strahlungen / Ausstrahlungen der Elektromagnetischen Energie / Strahlung zu schützen, besonders vor den nicht Hertz-Wellen, Asymmetrischen, "Vorstellbaren" oder ätherischen Komponenten der Mikrowellen, des TVs und Radios und den hinterhältigen ELFs (Extrem-Niederfrequenz), die direkt die DNA und andere physiologische Funktionen von Biosystemen beeinflussen und zwar von Menschen, Tieren und Pflanzen! Die hohe Energie / Frequenz der Vereinten-Feld-Energie (l0 68 bis 1098 Zyklen pro Sekunde) in Kombination mit dem elektromagnetischen Energiefeld / Aura der Person erzeugt ein faßförmiges Schutzschild um den Träger. Dieses Feld saugt die hereinkommenden schädlichen Strahlungen auf und formt sie in Ultraraum um. 

 

Evt. kann man ja einen Umformer bauen der dann mit der aufgesaugten Energie aus dem Ultraraum gleich den PC betreibt. So kann man Stromkosten sparen.Last edited by slick on Fri May 06, 2005 9:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## psyqil

 *slick wrote:*   

> Man braucht doch nur die Takyonen-Kapsel wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

 So wie ich das lese, wirkt die Takyonenkapsel nur auf bewußte Lebensformen, der Radialverstärker scheint mir nötig, um das Feld auf die nötige Größe zu kriegen. *Quote:*   

> So kann man Stromkosten sparen.

 Ich muß mal schauen, wie ich den Laptop mit dem Atem gebärender Frauen betreiben kann, wenn das in 90m Umkreis geht, wär das doch super!

----------

## slick

Nach langen Recherchen konnte ich einen Musteraufbau für die Energiegewinnung aus dem Ultraraum finden. Auch erste Praxistests scheinen schon in Betrieb zu sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Danke für die vielen interessanten Anregungen. Ich werde wohl erstmal versuchen den Monitor via Verlängerung an eine Dose im anderen Zimmer anschließen. Dort steht übrigends schon ein Rechner (der meines Freundes) und der hat diese Probleme nicht. Allerdings ist er auch ca. 5-6 meter von der Waschmaschine entfernt. Mein Monitor steht hat einen Abstand von weniger als 1 meter von der Strahlenquelle. Wenn das mit Alufolie was bringt werd ich wohl die Drathnetz Variante probieren, denn das kann ich auch gleich zur Pin-/Magnetwand umfunktionieren.
> 
> Sarah

 

hi, du hast echt ein witziges Problem, hab echt gelacht, als ich die beiträge gelsen hab. Mein Zimmer liegt auch neben dem Bad und meine Waschmaschine macht mehr Kracht als ein Panzer, jedoch habe ich deine Probleme nicht, obwohl mein Monitor auch sehr nah an der Waschmaschine steht.

Ich denke, das einfachste wäre, wenn eine Umstellung in deinem Zimmer nicht in Frage kommt, dass du zu deinem Nachbar gehst und mit ihm den Platz der Waschmaschine tauscht (falls möglich) oder wenigsten die Waschmaschine ein Meter nach links/rechts schiebt, so dass der Abstand zu deinem Monitor einfach zunimmt.

----------

## psyqil

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nach langen Recherchen konnte ich einen Musteraufbau für die Energiegewinnung aus dem Ultraraum finden.

 Ausgezeichnet! Mein Nachbar hat noch 'nen überzähligen Takyonenspiegel gehabt, da hab ich das gleich mal nachvollzogen. Wenn ich allerdings meinen Laptop darüber speise, ist die erzielte Leistung wohl noch etwas zu hoch für die Standardkühlung. Mal sehen, ob ich den Akkredidator kürzen und/oder den Spiegel noch dahingehend justieren kann, so ist es doch etwas unbequem auf Dauer. Außerdem wird der Passivkühler bestimmt nicht reichen, wenn hier in der Gegend eine Hausgeburt durchgeführt wird...  :Sad: 

WARNUNG: FÜHRT ZU GARANTIEVERLUST!

----------

## slick

Hmm... also für die optimale Ableitung der Wärme habe ich auch keine Lösung, aber ich habe die Homepage von ein paar Jungs gefunden, die da wohl schon intensive Experiemente und Messungen gemacht haben. Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen, evt. hilft Dir das weiter.

----------

## psyqil

Ausgezeichnet! Es scheint einfach an meiner gesteigerten Erwartungshaltung zu liegen. Das sollte sich ja mit der Zeit ja von selber legen, ist aber auch eine gute Gelegenheit, mal den Waschzettel von Risperdal zu zitieren (So schöne Formulierungen hab ich nämlich noch bei keinem anderen Medikament gesehen...): *Anwendungsgebiete wrote:*   

> Wird zur Behandlung einer Krankheit -einschließlich kurzfristiger Verschlechterung- mit Symptomen wie Hören, Sehen oder Fühlen von Dingen, die nicht wirklich da sind, irrige Überzeugungen, ungewöhnliches Mißtrauen und Rückzug von der Umwelt angewendet.

 

----------

